# Been kept busy



## nanamags

My Mum is almost 96 and has some lovely ladies as caregivers that go into her home mornings and evenings to help her shower and get dressed and do house work, then the evening one gets her ready for bed. They give 110% so we try and give then all a nice Christmas gift as a thank you.

Last Christmas my lovely DIL gave us a set of lovely wall hangers so I thought that would be nice to make some for them, they are plaster of paris hearts made in a mold then covered with servettes, with hangers on the back .

I've also done Christmas cards to go with each parcel.

The knitted dolls are some mum has knitted and I've finished them for her , she's going to donate these to a graft group at her church to be put into shoe boxes parcels to be sent overseas.


----------



## sam0767

Very pretty. Love the hearts and your mom did a awesome job on the little dolls. Your card is beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish

nice work


----------



## Little house

I love the dolls!The children will love them,I'm sure!
Also like the hearts and the christmas card.
You have been very buisy????


----------



## Katsch

Such nice thoughtful gifts and the dolls are just darling.


----------



## Naneast

Wonderful work. So cute. :sm24:


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Lovely,


----------



## jersgran

This is called knitting paradise, but I am really happy to see the rich talent and beautiful things that are not knit shown here. Just 2 people and look at the different art forms. They are wonderful.


----------



## Pocahontas

Love the dolls! Such pretty and happy colors, they will be a blessing to the children who receive the shoeboxes.
Kudos to your mom...you're never too old to be a blessing to others.


----------



## rujam

Loved them all.


----------



## Jaevick

All are beautiful crafts.


----------



## dotcarp2000

Is there a pattern for the dolls?


----------



## Fiona3

Everything is great!

Wonderful work.

Fiona ????????????


----------



## mysterywriter

Really nice work and what a lovely idea. My Mom is in an assisted living facility and the people who take care of her, and all the residents, deserve appreciation and recognition. 

I love the little dolls and wonder if you might be willing to share the pattern?


----------



## devale

The little dolls are precious. I have searched several sites but have not found one that pleases me. I would love to locate this pattern also.


----------



## run4fittness

Those are beautiful! :sm24:

The pattern is on Ravelry.


----------



## mysterywriter

Does it have a name? That would help greatly.


----------



## nanamags

For those wanting the doll pattern, this is the pattern we used
Called Comfort Doll, basic knitting pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/libary/izzy-african-comfort-doll

There many patterns on line under Izzy or Comfort dolls, in knitting and crochet.

We added the pompom and the scarf, scarf is cast on 50st knit two rows then cast off, I also stitched the scarf onto the doll at the back of the neck so it wouldn't get lost or swallowed. 
Happy crafting.


----------



## Grandma G.

The little dolls have the perfect name.....comfort dolls. Any child would be happy to get one.


----------



## nanamags

Sorry I've just checked that address and it's not there, but if you look up Izzy or Comfort knitted dollls you should find them


----------



## Grammy Toni

I love the little dolls your mother made. And I really like the hearts! I remember making plaster-of-Paris molds back in the 70's and using Aileen's Decal It (not available anymore) to make decals out of wrapping paper - I used Precious Moments - and put those on the molds. They turned out really cute for my girls' room. I made others using old-fashioned cars for the boys' room. I have used Mod-Podge to make some "decals" from pictures I've printed off the computer to put on candles. Your card with the bird is very nice also. Got ideas now!


----------



## crafterwantabe

You have been busy everything is beautiful


----------



## roseknit

So cute


----------



## Sheila K

Look up Izzy Doll Pattern


----------



## wildfire0

I need that pattern too, please!


----------



## hilltopper

Lovely seeing these nanamags. They are all lovely and so well done. Thank you for showing them to us.


----------



## tat'sgran

These sweet gifts of thankfulness are so appreciated by the recipients I am sure. A keepsake they will always treasure. xo ws


----------



## knitting4friends

thanks for posting! I love the colors of your mum's dolls. Saw the Christmas cards you posted today so am checking out your older posts. Beautiful!


----------

